
A small glass of juice or soda a day linked to increased risk of cancer; study - Ultramanoid
https://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_8e7723fcad48357de997b6cec1566975
======
cr0sh
I made a different comment in the other article about this study that was in
the Guardian (I think it's the same study?); essentially I thought it was fear
mongering, and the likely increase in risk, while mathematically probable, was
likely so low as to be virtually the same to priors. I mentioned Bayes
theorem, but I am not certain or not if it applies.

But anyhow - reading this article - that last part (my summarization):

"While this study doesn't offer a definitive causative answer about sugar and
cancer...the message from the totality of evidence on excess sugar consumption
and various health outcomes is clear -- reducing the amount of sugar in our
diet is extremely important," Lake told the Science Media Centre in the UK.
She was not involved in the current study.

So just grab some rando "reader in public health nutrition at Teesside
University" (is a "reader" just someone who reads things? Is this an actual
job position?) and have them give you an opinion - one that basically says
"yeah...this whole study may mean almost nothing...I really don't know...but
limit your sugar intake people!"

Again - this article, and the Guardian one, both seem like your standard
"omgweregonnadie!" fear article to sell papers and advertising, via the use of
out-of-context numbers and percentages, and the fact that people don't
understand probabilities.

Sigh.

------
troydavis
Study:
[https://www.bmj.com/content/bmj/366/bmj.l2408.full.pdf](https://www.bmj.com/content/bmj/366/bmj.l2408.full.pdf)
(via
[https://www.bmj.com/content/366/bmj.l2408](https://www.bmj.com/content/366/bmj.l2408)).

------
emrox
Getting older each day is probably also linked to increase the risk of getting
cancer

~~~
username444
Where's your control group showing that people who don't age don't have an
increased risk of cancer?

